# Bindings too small??



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi! New enthusiasts here. I just ordered my gf the RIDE LXh womens bindings (small) and she already has a pair of Roxy boots (size 6.5). I figured, knowing that she normally wears a size 5 or 6, that small bindings would be just fine... but 6.5 I'm not so sure about. Are these bindings too small??


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Louthal said:


> Hi! New enthusiasts here. I just ordered my gf the RIDE LXh womens bindings (small) and she already has a pair of Roxy boots (size 6.5). I figured, knowing that she normally wears a size 5 or 6, that small bindings would be just fine... but 6.5 I'm not so sure about. Are these bindings too small??


Always refer to the manufacturer's sizing charts as each one will be different. In your case, size 7 is the highest range for the Ride LXh so you're fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Louthal said:


> Hi! New enthusiasts here. I just ordered my gf the RIDE LXh womens bindings (small) and she already has a pair of Roxy boots (size 6.5). I figured, knowing that she normally wears a size 5 or 6, that small bindings would be just fine... but 6.5 I'm not so sure about. Are these bindings too small??


I'd say since you already ordered them go ahead and mount the bindings on her board and have her step in them in doors on your living room floor. You will know for sure if they fit with her boot. If they don't, then send them back. I would just make sure to dry fit everything before you go out and use them. This way you don't accidentally damage anything before trying to return them. If they do fit, sweet, then you can fine tune any adjustments before hitting the hill. I really hate adjusting things on the hill, so I always check my gear out before hitting the slopes. :thumbsup:

Since the bindings are already coming to your door, don't sweat anything until you get them.


----------

